# Russian Opera



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

In varous degrees I have a familiarity and love for 'western classical' music; German, English, French, Italian; but to a far lesser extent Russian. I have no idea why (subject for a future thread?) I seem to have an affinity with Russia. I am constantly drawn to that vast arrangement of nations though sadly I have never been there. 

Good music is also too vast for one to be knowledgable about every one of its genres. So picking them off one by one I am going to make 2010 the year I focus on Russian composers, their music and their operas. 

Any pointers would be appreciated, as long as it is uniquely Russian in character and sentiment. I haven't a single Russian opera DVD I am ashamed to say.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Three that I like very much.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Mussorgsky's 'Khovanschina' and 'Boris Godunov', Rimsky-Korsakov's operas, 'Life for the Tsar' (or 'Ivan Susanin', the Soviet edition of that opera) and 'Ruslan & Ludmila' by Glinka, there's Tchaikovsky's operas, of course, and many others. I suggest you start with Mussorgsky - Boris Godunov (original 1872 edition) and Korsakov - The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh. Both conducted by Gergiev and released on Philips.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm just beginning to explore Russian opera myself. I definitely second the recommendation of Mussorgsky's _Boris Godunov_. To this I would add Tchaikovsky's _Eugene Onegin_ and Shostakovitch's _The Nose_ which may just be the most audacious thing he ever composed... and certainly is Russian enough... set to Gogol's Kafkaesque tale.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Three that I like very much.


Can you tell us a bit about each one, Gaston? I've never heard a Prokofiev opera but love his orchestral and ballet music.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> Can you tell us a bit about each one, Gaston? I've never heard a Prokofiev opera but love his orchestral and ballet music.


The prokofiev is a comedy. It's very Rossini-like, a story about forbidden love and mistaken identities and it is indeed very amusing. It's even set in Seville! Both visually and musically this is a winner. The acting is excellent and the production is lively and colourful. I don't think that 20th century opera gets any more accessible than this.

Both the Glinka and Rimsky-Korsakov operas are fairy tales. They are less about drama - their main goal (especially in the case of "Sadko") is to entertain I feel. Not that drama is absent of course, I mean comparitively speaking. "Ruslan" is an almost four hour long work and the very young (only 23 years old) Anna Netrebko is the "star attraction." Her role is relatively small, but she gets to sing some elaborate arias that remind me - perhaps surprisingly in the context of Russian opera, of Bellini. But overall both these operas are definitely and uniquelly Russian in character. Not all of the singers in these operas (particularly in the case of "Sadko") are 100% convincing, but strange as this may sound - it hardly matters. There's lots of gorgeous music in both and visually they are stunning - effortlessly drawing you into their fantasy worlds. Apart from the fact that these operas must be very expensive to stage, it's hard to understand why they aren't better known in the west. Sure, it's not Verdi or Wagner, but they are very attractive and valuable works. Warmly recommended for those who want to try some very different, but instantly likable operas.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Sure, it's not Verdi or Wagner, but they are very attractive and valuable works. Warmly recommended for those who want to try some very different, but instantly likable operas.


Gaston, I went ahead and ordered all these and they are queued up - Thanks for the recommendations.

But before that, prompted probably by falling in love with prince Andrei when I read War and Peace in my twenties, I ordered this.










I've watched all of "Peace" and so far have thoroughly enjoyed it. It's a completely straightforward production in faithful period costume, visually attractive with fine young singers who sing well but really look the part.

And the music is magnificent, very dramatic. I thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> Gaston, I went ahead and ordered all these and they are queued up - Thanks for the recommendations.


No problem. I hope you'll enjoy them.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Russian music is very likely my favorite music. Theres a certain flavor there that enchants me.


































Also I imagine that Taneyev's Oresteia is excellent based on the comments of Rimsky-Korsakov, and I also have a recording of the overture which is great. Unfortunately the opera is seldom performed and never been filmed.


----------



## OperaSaz (Feb 12, 2010)

Shostakovich is one of my favourites, if you're looking for 20th century Russian opera. Though his works were often criticesed by the communist regime and he had ro re-work some of them. Fascinating history! The relationships between politics and music are always so interesting!

----------
Opera rules my world


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Well, I'm certainly not going to shun the greatest!.....So, please let me mention Tchaikovsky You could spend the year on him alone.


----------



## deniz (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks very


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

"The Nose" was performed by The Metropolitan Opera yesterday. This was broadcast on the radio but I actually wish I could have seen the performance.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

There was a DG recording of the complete Oresteia by Taneyev, with the forces of the Belarussian opera in Minsk back in the 70s before the existence of CDs, but this has never been reissued in this format at far as I know. I'd really like to hear it, and recently heard the Chandos recording of the overture,along with his 4th symphony, and was struck by the overture.
I was already familiar with the symphony, which deserves to be heard more often.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

nickgray said:


> Mussorgsky's 'Khovanschina' and 'Boris Godunov', Rimsky-Korsakov's operas, 'Life for the Tsar' (or 'Ivan Susanin', the Soviet edition of that opera) and 'Ruslan & Ludmila' by Glinka, there's Tchaikovsky's operas, of course, and many others. I suggest you start with Mussorgsky - Boris Godunov (original 1872 edition) and Korsakov - The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh. Both conducted by Gergiev and released on Philips.


Start with Boris Godunov? It's a very difficult opera, especially in its Mussorgsky orchestration in 1872 - which is not the original version, it is Mussorgsky's second version (more accessible in its Rimsky re-write).

I'd rather suggest to the original poster that he starts with something lighter like Eugene Onegin.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

*Russian opera*

Russian opera - I only know six of them.

Eugene Onegin, The Queen of Spades, Boris Godunov, Khovanshchina, Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk, and Sadko.

My feelings are favorable although a little mixed.

Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk in my opinion is one of the best operas I've ever seen/heard.

While I have no doubt that Eugene Onegin is a masterpiece and I thoroughly enjoy it and love it, I don't really care for The Queen of Spades.

I find Khovanshchina very beautiful; and Boris Godunov, while not being properly beautiful, is intriguing and interesting enough for me to highly regard it.

I often am undecided between considering Sadko a bore fest, or exquisite tone painting. Maybe it is both, notwithstanding the fact that the Song of India is one of the best arias in all of opera.

Russian operas are *very* noisy, and very concerned with Mother Russia. Other than Verdi's nationalistic early phase and Wagner's attempts to introduce the superiority of Arian art, I don't see French opera as concerned with Mother France, Italian opera with Mother Italy, or Austrian/German opera with the Fatherland. What's up with these Russians and Mother Russia? How do we explain, politically and culturally, this phenomenon so pervasive in Russian art?

Anyway, in my limited sample of six, I consider one to be an astounding masterpiece, there are two that I like very much, one that I find intriguing and interesting, one that I'm undecided about, and one that I don't care for.

That's not too bad a record. It's a rather favorable record.

I have others on my radar, of course, and will eventually get to them.

But I'd love to hear you guys' opinions on Russian opera.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I love Russian opera. As a Netrebko fan you really should get these two......

















The Glinka was I believe sort of Anna's big breakthrough opera. She's VERY young, looks drop dead gorgeous and she gets to sing some Bellini-like arias. "Betrothal" could be called Prokofiev's Rossini opera, translated into 20th century musical language of course. It's a highly amusing opera and Anna looks beyond beautiful. Prokofiev's operas in general are worth checking out. The Fiery Angel and The Love for Three Oranges are also very good, and I have a yet unseen DVD of War and Peace that Natalie loves.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> I love Russian opera. As a Netrebko fan you really should get these two......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! These do look like must haves for someone in love with Anna!
Thanks! The Love for Three Oranges was my next goal, but I guess I'll place these two ahead of it!

Edit - I have ordered the Glinka, used, from a British marketplace vendor, it will take a while to get here. The Prokofiev is available on Netflix so I placed it at the top of my queue.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just sold my Ruslan & Ludmila DVD set on Amazon last week............
Nice elaborate costumes and young Netrebko, but one view was enough for me, I have many other opera fish to fry

Russian ballet is where you hit the goldmine of great performances, Russian opera is often not my cup of tea


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Even though it is a rarity, Mlada is worth the watch. Rimsky-Korsakov was the king of Russian opera back in the day.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I really loved Betrothal in a Monastery, and this version of Love for three oranges:










And War and Peace is also a masterpiece, the opera as well as the book (although I have a tendency to read Peace and skim through War).


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I really loved Betrothal in a Monastery, and this version of Love for three oranges:


I forgot I do have this version of *Love for three Oranges *and enjoy it but have not compared to other versions.










Samples of *Betrothal in a Monastery* look good so I will buy that to make up for the selling of Ruslan & Ludmila, this will make things better with Anna since I betrayed her when she was not looking


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> Samples of *Betrothal in a Monastery* look good so I will buy that to make up for the selling of Ruslan & Ludmila, this will make things better with Anna since I betrayed her when she was not looking


You won't be restored in her esteem. Last time Anna and I were making sweet love, she told me that she will never forgive anybody who sells her Ruslan & Ludmila. She was telling me how much she loves me because she knows that I'd never sell one of her DVDs.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I haven't got many but in addition to the suggestions above I would also add Borodin's Prince Igor and Prokofiev's Semyon Kotko (Both Gergiev/Kirov on Philips).


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

_Semyon Kotko_ for sure. Prokofiev at the top of his form. Not that he's often very far from that. (And sometimes very far, indeed!! But I digress.)

_Maddalena_ and _Fiery Angel_ and _The Gambler_ and _The Story of a Real Man_ in addition to the ones already mentioned. (I don't recomment the first one and the last one to any but completists. And those people will already have those two operas.)

Shostakovich, _The Nose_
Mussorgsky, _The Fair at Sorochynsti_
Rachmaninoff, _Aleko_ and _The Miserly Knight_ and _Francesa di Rimini_

Wow, those are all really old. Jeez. I have completely lost touch with music in Russia nowadays. (I think the most recent opera I have is Schnittke's _Life with an Idiot._ I gave the Faust one a try, but didn't like how he'd transformed the cantata, which is a splendid piece, I think.)


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

God! I haven't seen this site before...I consider myself as the Guru of Russian opera....LOL

Just take a look at this:

http://pages.videotron.com/svp/

Dargomizhky, Stasov, Rachmaninov, the 15 operas by Rimsky....all Prokofiev, all Tchaikovsky...

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> God! I haven't seen this site before...I consider myself as the Guru of Russian opera....LOL
> 
> Just take a look at this:
> 
> ...


Impressive, but then, teach us. What do you recommend?


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

One Prokoviev piece that was on in London earlier this year was The Gambler. The Royal Opera made the unusual decision to sing it in English and sell tickets cheaply. It was a great production by Richard Jones but found it to be an overly long singspiel. There is a dvd from a production Barenboim did out on sale. The Royal Opera are staging the Tsars Bride by Rimsky Korsakov later this year.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Some Russian operas you really need to explore (with apologies for any repetitions of ones already recommended above):

Borodin - Prince Igor
Dargomizhsky (between Glinka and Tchaikovsky) - The Stone Guest
Fleischman - Rothchild's Violin
Prokofiev - War and Peace (that should actually be 'Peace and War' to follow the original Russian title)
Prokofiev - The Flaming (or Fiery) Angel
Rimsky-Korsakov - Le coq d'or (The Golden Cockerel)
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tale of Tsar Saltan
Shchedrin - Dead Souls
Stravinsky - Le rossignol (The Nightingale)
Stravinsky - Mavra


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Cesar Cui's a feast in times of plague?

The obsession with Mother Russia seems to me obviously attributable to the stalinist guidelines on art?


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

Boris Godunov, the only opera I have more than one version of (Rostropovich-Erato/Karajan-Decca/Melik-Pashaev-Melodiya). I don't think there is any other opera that conveys so well the popular drama, amazing. I like both Rimsky's and Mussorgsky's orchestration (haven't heard Shostakovich's). 

Opera is not really my main thing but I have a few russian ones that I love, already mentioned here: Khovanschina, Lady Macbeth of Mtsenk (Katarina Ismailova), Prince Igor, Russlan and Ludmila. And that's it for me. I have to dig more...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Teach you?*

Impressive, but then, teach us. What do you recommend? 
=====================================================

I'm sorry I am nobody to recommend you something.

It is a question of taste.

I love Rimsky-Korsakov and I bought many DVDs...There is also an awesome DVD about Cherevichki (the slippers, the story was written by Gogol).

The best thing to do is to be familiar with the main Russian writers: Gogol (Rimsky-Korsakov(may night, Christmas eve), Tchaikovsky (Cherevichki=Christmas eve, the same story), Moussorgsky (Sorotchinsky fairy) have his music)...Many of Pushkin (Moussorgsky, Boris Godounov), Rimsky (Tsar Saltan), the golden cocqerel, Tchakiovsky (Evgeni onieguin, the queen os spades) Prokofiev (War and peace, Tolstoi)...etc. Dargomizhskym Russalka (Pushkin), Shaporin (the decembrists)..Schnittke, 3 operas...not very good...

Russian litterature and Russian music go hand in hand...

Russian opera is like saying German or Italian opera...you have so many...for a lifetime!!!

A suggestion? Tell me what do you like? Then I could help you. But something is common in Russian opera and Italian opera...Both are "opera by numbers", this means...different scenes, different music...not like Wagner or Schreker, development opera...one or two themes developed...

I hope the explanation is clear...

I'd love to help you...But can I really?

Humbly,

Martin:tiphat:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Impressive, but then, teach us. What do you recommend?
> =====================================================
> 
> I'm sorry I am nobody to recommend you something.
> ...


Of course you can help me and teach me, you just did!
Ever since I started this thread, I've seen a couple more, and liked them.

War and Peace (or Peace and War - it is this way in the opera as well) - loved Peace, found War impressive and with some great moments but a little over-the-top in terms of screaming patriotism (apparently requested by the authorities) and a little too long and rambling, although probably the best scene in all of it is in the War part - the death scene, one of the best in all of opera.

Le Rossignol - absolutely loved it.

Bethrotal in a Monastery - loved it too.

My Ruslan and Lyudmila copy has arrived but I haven't watched it yet.

I have ordered Prince Igor but it hasn't arrived yet.

What do I like? Pretty much everything. I rarely fail to like an opera. I seem to always find something good about even the ones I don't feel crazy about, and the ones I really dislike are *very* rare (I once started a thread about it) and may have more to do with poor productions than with the operas themselves.

So, I like operas in all styles... baroque, classical, romantic, belcanto, verismo, modernist, contemporary... tonal or atonal or any alternative system... Italian or German or French or Russian or British/American... numbers operas, scenes operas, written-through operas...

I guess I just love opera.

So what I was asking for was just a list of your favorite Russian operas so that I can explore the ones I don't know little by little. But you and others in this thread have done just that, and I'll continue to explore.

Thanks, and cheers!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Bad suggestions*

Borodin - Prince Igor
Dargomizhsky (between Glinka and Tchaikovsky) - The Stone Guest
Fleischman - Rothchild's Violin
Prokofiev - War and Peace (that should actually be 'Peace and War' to follow the original Russian title)
Prokofiev - The Flaming (or Fiery) Angel
Rimsky-Korsakov - Le coq d'or (The Golden Cockerel)
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tale of Tsar Saltan
Shchedrin - Dead Souls
Stravinsky - Le rossignol (The Nightingale)
Stravinsky - Mavra 
====================================
Borodin, OK
Dargomizhsky: The stone guest (literally Pushkin play) is bad, rather Russalka....
Fleischman.....I don't even know this composer...maybe... I can't say no
Prokofiev Voina y Mir in Russian (War and peace in English...you are wrong again). A lovely opera...But War and Peace in Russian too, I speak Russian.
Prokofiev, the fairy angel...Good, not a good start for a beginner go for the *love for 3 oranges *instead.
Rimsky-Korsakov, Le coq d'or is his last opera and not very good, very well known by American people...not good at all. Take Mlada or Snegurotchka instead (the snow maiden) or the Tsar's bride...
RimskY; The tsar Saltan, wonderful choice, Pushkin
Schredin: the worst Soviet composer ever, Maya Plisetskaya's husband. He onlyu composed one thing nice: Carmen (Bizet) ballet.
Stravinsky, le rossignol, Mavra, both are cute.

Your choice.

Do not recommend blindly...Please try to know what are you talking about...Do not recommend *what you like *but what you think the other person could like...

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Borodin - Prince Igor
> Dargomizhsky (between Glinka and Tchaikovsky) - The Stone Guest
> Fleischman - Rothchild's Violin
> Prokofiev - War and Peace (that should actually be 'Peace and War' to follow the original Russian title)
> ...


See? You can teach indeed.
My next "target" is Love for Three Oranges.
As soon as I see it, I'll tell you what I think.
Thanks.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have The Gambler DVD, it is in Russian.

This opera "the Gambler (Dostoyevsky) is very hard and Prokofiev was "too" young, at this period also composed the chaotic symphony #2 like Shostakovich...Many coincidences..After his first (classical) (I don't like it). The third contains the music of the opera The fairy angel, awesome...If you don't like opera, you have this to replace a bit, same themes.
I like this opera (feast in times of plague) by Cui...(Cui, Pushkin) Small is beautiful, just 1 CD, like Mozart and Salier (Rimsky-Korsakov, Pushkin), 1 CD

Lo bueno y breve dos veces bueno...Refrán español (Spanish proverb, if it's good and short it is two times good).

Martin Pitchon


Martin PItchon


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Liubov k tri apelsinam*

Liubov k tri apelsinam (Love for three oranges is funny, beautiful and very good music...Prokofiev was considered as "L'enfant terrible" in France.

Hasta la vista

Martin PItchon

:tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*éta ochen interesna*

Well...How many Russian operas do you know? Should I say 100? Yes. I guess, this is a nice number.

R-K: 15
Glinka: 2
Rachmaninov: 6
Prokofiev: 10-12
Tchaikovsky: 10
Taneyev: 2
Arensky: 2
Schnittke: 4
Shostakovich: 4
Stassov: 2
Dargomizhsky: 5
Moussorgsky: 5-6
Borodin: 1

and a big etc.

What do they have in common? They certainly do...When you listen to a Russian even sovietic opera...not just the beautiful language that I'm learning but the mood, the Russian mood...that didn't change with the years...

The nose and both Gamblers (Shosta and Prokofiev) have something in common...They cannot be understood! This is music for crazy people!

Take a look of my list....I think that is a big list...

http://pages.videotron.com/svp/

See you.

Martin Pitchon

:tiphat:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Well...How many Russian operas do you know? Should I say 100? Yes. I guess, this is a nice number.
> 
> R-K: 15
> Glinka: 2
> ...


Wow! You know 100 Russian operas?:tiphat:
Help me out with something, then. I only know one of R-K's, Sadko which I didn't especially like, and I have, still unwatched, The Golden Coquerel. What should I try next? The Tale of Tsar Saltan? The Snow Maiden? Other suggestions?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Three that I like very much.


Only one link works. After reading your later comments I wouldn't mind trying the Prokofiev - which one is the Rossini-like?

Thanks


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

sospiro said:


> Only one link works. After reading your later comments I wouldn't mind trying the Prokofiev - which one is the Rossini-like?
> 
> Thanks


Betrothal in a Monastery. It's Rossini like - but in 20th century musical language of course.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*The Betrothal*

is a lovely opera indeed.

I don't think is Rossini like...Rossini has many "recitatives", this opera hasn't. Rossini has many longueurs, this opera hasn't. Rossini is nice but this one is more likely to like the XXth-XXIst century public.

This is JUST my opinion

Martin Pitchon


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Betrothal in a Monastery. It's Rossini like - but in 20th century musical language of course.




Thanks - on my 'order-after-Christmas' list. Any other Russian operas for a beginner to put on my list? There are conflicting opinions on here regarding Boris Godunov; is it easy or difficult?

(have got Eugene Onegin)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> is a lovely opera indeed.
> 
> I don't think is Rossini like...Rossini has many "recitatives", this opera hasn't. Rossini has many longueurs, this opera hasn't. Rossini is nice but this one is more likely to like the XXth-XXIst century public.
> 
> ...


I mean in terms of the story, the comedy, the characters. It even plays in Seville. Of course it doesn't SOUND like Rossini, but the setting and the atmosphere is similar. It kinda relates to Rossini in the same way that Der Rosenkavalier relates to Mozart.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

sospiro said:


> Thanks - on my 'order-after-Christmas' list. Any other Russian operas for a beginner to put on my list?


Rimsky-Korsakov's "Sadko." Almaviva is not a fan, but I love it.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Rimsky-Korsakov's "Sadko." Almaviva is not a fan, but I love it.


Gaston, you might consider merging this thread to the other one in which we had been discussing Russian opera.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Rimsky-Korsakov's "Sadko." Almaviva is not a fan, but I love it.


Thanks Gaston, have put that on my list as well. Good reviews on Amazon.

Alma - why don't you like it?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Thanks Gaston, have put that on my list as well. Good reviews on Amazon.
> 
> Alma - why don't you like it?


I may need to give it another try. When I watched this DVD, only once, and without ever having listened to this opera before, I found certain parts long, boring, and repetitive. Maybe I was just tired that day. I'll try it again soon, since most people seem to love it.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Sadko is*

R-K first opera...good but not the best.

Try: Mlada!!!!!!!! (DVD)
Try: Tsar's bride....enourmous (DVD)
Try Tsar Saltan (not on DVD...except Premiere opera bad version)
Try Mozart and Salieri (DVD)

R-K composed 15 operas.

you can see here;

http://www3.bell.net/svp1/


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, I'm watching The Golden Cockerel, and I'm fascinated.

How could I *not* like an opera in which the leading soprano sings lines like these?

"I'm sorry that you've only seen me when I'm wearing my clothes. I look pretty good naked. I got lovely breasts. They are firm and perky and they shine like the Southern rose, and are just as pale."

And then she goes on in her dialogue with the king:

"Let's dance and forget about our dignity."
_"But I haven't danced since I was a child."
"Well, you'll just have to be a child again."

Outstanding!!!!!


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I have to admit that I find Sadko quite boring, too. There are some fine moments, but there are also long passages that simply fail to keep you awake. I played The Song of India on the piano as a child and it sounded beautiful and exotic, but I much prefer the singing contest in Tannhäuser, for example.

The Golden Cockerel is much more fun!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> I have to admit that I find Sadko quite boring, too. There are some fine moments, but there are also long passages that simply fail to keep you awake. I played The Song of India on the piano as a child and it sounded beautiful and exotic, but I much prefer the singing contest in Tannhäuser, for example.
> 
> The Golden Cockerel is much more fun!


Wow! I've just finished The Golden Cockerel, and OH MY GOD, what an outstanding opera!!!

It is witty, sharp, phenomenal in its satire. It goes directly to the core of human experience: it's all about sex and power.

It makes fun of EVERYTHING while being extremely lucid and intelligent.

OK, so, le roi s'amuse, while the people get f....ed.

And it's always the same thing. Anyway, meanwhile we can sing and have some fun.

This is one of the best operas I've ever seen. I need to read more about it. Is it the original story, is it the librettist, is it RK?

Whoever is responsible for the biggest share of this masterpiece, I want to tip my hat to him.

Opera with its far fetched plots and sublime music is rarely this sharp in terms of social commentary.

The Golden Cockerel deserves a prominent place in human culture. This is perceptive, deep stuff. I'm not even thinking about the music (which is clever enough, I loved it) but I'm stressing its incredibly, phenomenal commentary on human nature.

The Golden Cockerel = from now on, one of my favorite operas!!!

Bravo, RK!!!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

The golden cockerel is certainly NOT my favourite opera...A Rimsky-Korsakov quite old and tired composed that. Listen to Tsarskaya Nevesta (the Tsar's bride) or to Tsar Saltan or Mlada. They are awesome...The golden cocquerel is good, satiric...I don't say is bad.

Martin










This a capella is unbeatable:





Tsar Saltan:









Wonderful music...

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> The golden cockerel is certainly NOT my favourite opera...A Rimsky-Korsakov quite old and tired composed that. Listen to Tsarskaya Nevesta (the Tsar's bride) or to Tsar Saltan or Mlada. They are awesome...The golden cocquerel is good, satiric...I don't say is bad.
> 
> Martin
> 
> ...


I really liked it, so maybe I'll like the others even more. I'll give them a try, thanks.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I also like The Snow Maiden (Снегу́рочка)! I have heard some good arias from The Tsar's Bride (Царская невеста). I have only heard the orchestral suite from The Tale of Tsar Saltan, of His Son the Renowned and Mighty Bogatyr Prince Gvidon Saltanovich, and of the Beautiful Princess-Swan (Сказка о Царе Салтане, о сыне его славном и могучем богатыре Князе Гвидоне Салтановиче и о прекрасной царевне лебеди) and tried to practise The Flight of the Bumblebee, never got it fast enough. 

Almaviva, should we try to get The Golden Cockerel (Золотой Петушок) included in the 100?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Snegurotchka is considered as Rimsky-Korsakov best opera!!!! It is absolutely awesome, nice taste!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz4O8Fo09pI...again...









Nice orchestral dances:









Good choice, my friend.

Now you are speaking...Sadko is not as good as this one. Consider Sadko was his frist opera.

Snegurotchka (the snow maiden) is a spring tale about a girl made in ice who fell in love then she melt and dies. Very sweet but not a happy ending this time.

Martin Pitchon


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

about the Bumblebee. This gut here is a close friend of my son and he's the fastest violin I 've ever heard.

Enjoy it:






Martin Pitchon, Montreal, Quebec


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

no gut, *guy.*
Prostitye pazhalshta.

Martin


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Par bleu! Il est merveilleux. Je jouais du piano...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Did you like it?*

Well...The thing I don't like about the bumblebee is that this is a part of an awesome opera written by R-K and Pushkin, the story is wonderful and so is the opera and I'm sad that the only part people remember is the flight..I like this part sung...It is very funny to see how the bumblebee bites his aunt on the nose (I have the DVD).

LOL

Martin, amused.

:lol:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> Almaviva, should we try to get The Golden Cockerel (Золотой Петушок) included in the 100?


Herkku, I found it outstanding. I respect the fact that our friend Martin here knows a lot more about Russian opera than I do and considers it one of the lesser R-K's, but I just liked the satire so much, the seduction scene, the prologue and epilogue, and I found the music to be pretty good too, so, yes, as far as I'm concerned, I'm prepared to propose it for the next chunk.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> about the Bumblebee. This gut here is a close friend of my son and he's the fastest violin I 've ever heard.
> 
> Enjoy it:
> 
> ...


Wow, pretty interesting, he broke the record!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Le coq d'or*

Le coq d'or (zolotoi petushok or the golden cockerel) is a marvelous opera...I have 2 or 3 CD versions and 2 DVD versions. But considering all R-K output...this opera is less important, that's all.

I consider indeed that I am very interested in Russian opera.

Tchaikosvky's and Rachmaninov's operas are equally very good. Shaporin, the _decembrist_ is equally wonderful...and dargomizhsky's Russalka is amazing.

Prokofiev's also, Shostakovich's Katerina Ismailova is terrific (lady Macbeth of Mnsk a bit less).

You can see again on

http://www3.bell.net/svp1/

Sincerely.

Martin


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Shostakovich's Katerina Ismailova is terrific (lady Macbeth of Mnsk a bit less).


How do you mean? I have understood that Katerina Ismailova and Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk are the same work apart from the name. It just wasn't politically correct to speak of Ladies (referring to nobility) under the Soviet regime. Exactly like Glinka's A Life for a Tsar was called Ivan Susanin. But surely Shostakovich didn't have to change the music itself, or did he?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Not at all! Not at all! After the comments _"gallimatia" instead of music_ given by the Stalin team...Shostakovich forced himself to work in order to produce a more comprehensive opera that Socialist people could understand. This is simplification and more melodies. Katerina was born after 1 year of intensive work. Shostakovich hated Stalin but he couldn't fight against him. His response after being "l'enfant terrible" (symphonies 1 to 4) was *Katerina Izmailova and th e5th symphony*...Not just a change of names like "Ivan Susanin" for the life for the tsar (Glinka). A big change. I have the two versions and are quite different. Lady Macbeth is wilder and less musical. I prefer Katerina, the reviewed version. I hate hiis opera the nose and the gamblers. I think Stalin had a good effect on him (bad to say but not bad to think....LOL). That's why nowadays both can be purchased.

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Not at all! Not at all! After the comments _"gallimatia" instead of music_ given by the Stalin team...Shostakovich forced himself to work in order to produce a more comprehensive opera that Socialist people could understand. This is simplification and more melodies. Katerina was born after 1 year of intensive work. Shostakovich hated Stalin but he couldn't fight against him. His response after being "l'enfant terrible" (symphonies 1 to 4) was *Katerina Izmailova and th e5th symphony*...Not just a change of names like "Ivan Susanin" for the life for the tsar (Glinka). A big change. I have the two versions and are quite different. Lady Macbeth is wilder and less musical. I prefer Katerina, the reviewed version. I hate hiis opera the nose and the gamblers. I think Stalin had a good effect on him (bad to say but not bad to think....LOL). That's why nowadays both can be purchased.
> 
> Martin Pitchon


Wow. So Lady Macbeth could be improved upon? I thought it was one of the best operas I had ever seen, and it is my favorite 20th century opera. So I need to get this Katerina Izmailova. Is it available on DVD?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

It is...
http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1292091241&sr=1-1

But it is a question of tastes. I have the best Katerina ever...I converted my LP into CD. I think this was never realized on CD. With the scene of the Police....(Provatorov). This DVD is good, not the best. Galina Vizhnestkaya thought she was the "Unique", but she wasn't...It is a question of psychologie...Katerina is bored and she is horny....She doesn't like her husband and she likes Sergei...She needs a man and her father in law says she's hot...if he were younger...Ah!

The real Katerina (the book by Leskov) is much worse...She killed two other people.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lady_Macbeth_of_the_Mtsensk_District_(story)

Shostakovich made her more human and nicer than Leskov, love his her first mobile...Katerina is nicer than the Lady Macbeth.
Shostakovich himself told me he preferred Katerina when I met him in 1970. At that time I didn't know the lady Macbeth...it wasn't recorded yet.

Katerina is a great great opera, Lady Macbeth it is still good...a bit more noisy perhaps...Katerina was for a long time the opera I preferred. Now, I don't kniow...It is maybe LULU (Alban Berg).

Russian opera is a world. The best thing is to read the books and if possible to speak a bit the language.

A language where RED and BEAUTIFUL have the same origin! Color and flower too....

I love Russia. I love Russian litteratue. I love Russian music. I love Russian language. I love Russian people. I love Russian Diebushki. (girls....LOL).

Martin Pitchon

Sincerely.

Martin Pitchon


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*fe de errata*

Shostakovich made her more human and nicer than Leskov, love his her first mobile...Katerina is nicer than the Lady Macbeth.
=======================================

love IS her first mobile.

Martin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> It is...
> http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1292091241&sr=1-1
> 
> But it is a question of tastes. I have the best Katerina ever...I converted my LP into CD. I think this was never realized on CD. With the scene of the Police....(Provatorov). This DVD is good, not the best. Galina Vizhnestkaya thought she was the "Unique", but she wasn't...It is a question of psychologie...Katerina is bored and she is horny....She doesn't like her husband and she likes Sergei...She needs a man and her father in law says she's hot...if he were younger...Ah!
> ...


Yes, I've read many of the Russian novels. Their literature is exquisite.
I have ordered Katerina. If it can beat Lady Macbeth, it will become one of my top 10 of all time.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Ca beat...question of tastes and versions too...You have awful versions (opera d'oro is awful).
Actually just mine is flawless....

http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-...=sr_1_6?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1292104764&sr=1-6 (vynil!!!!!!)

I can make you a copy of mine if you want...

Those are awful or Vynil!!!!

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Shostakovich himself told me he preferred Katerina when I met him in 1970. At that time I didn't know the lady Macbeth...it wasn't recorded yet.


You _WHAT_?? 

By the way, I like the Intermezzo from Shostakovich's Katerina Izmailova (Lady Macbeth).


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Ca beat...question of tastes and versions too...You have awful versions (opera d'oro is awful).
> Actually just mine is flawless....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-...=sr_1_6?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1292104764&sr=1-6 (vynil!!!!!!)
> ...


This is the one I've ordered, from the link you had provided. Is it good?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Quite good...but a DVD, nice one indeed, you will love it!

Martin.

The intermezzos are wonderful, the whole opera is awesome in my humble opinion. This is a Master piece.

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice. I'll get it in a couple of days, but I don't know if I'll have the time to watch it, I'll be living for vacations soon and will have a busy week. But as soon as I watch it I'll let you know what I think. I'm sure I'll love it, since I love Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk District, and if this one is an improved version, it should be excellent.

The first time I saw Lady Macbeth I was utterly surprised and immediately called it a masterpiece. What a fabulous opera!


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I saw Katerina Izmailova or The Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District twice in the old Finnish National Opera, with both the then leading sopranos in the title role, but now I don't know which version it was! If you know the audio recording with Galina Vishnevskaya, Taru Valjakka sings the minor role of Aksinya. Here she was one of our two leading ladies!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't like Galina's interpretation even if she and her husband were close friends with Shostakovich...she's a bit cold. My version on vynil is the one I love the most. The beginning is very important and the voice of Katerina (Eleonotra Andreyeva, Provatorov)

http://www.amazon.com/Rimsky-Korsak...=sr_1_8?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1292173799&sr=1-8

Is wonderful. Maybe one day...

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Have heard The Decembrists by Shaporin?

Martin, curious.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't know why, but I happen to have a perverse liking of Galina, even if her voice isn't the most beautiful in the world! I liked her Katherina, Tosca (!) and especially her Mussorgsky's Songs and Dances of Death, which Shostakovich arranged for her.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Galina Vizhnestkaya is not the best ....anyhow you're speaking about Lady Macbeth...I saw Katerina Izmailova for the very frist time in 1968 in Buenos Aires sung in Italian (then all Russian operas were translated) and I fell in love with it. Then we didn't have Lady Macbeth...just Katerina with the scene of the policemen laughing untill they are called by a guy to inform them that a murder was commited at the Izmailovs...I think (if my memory is still working) the scene of the policement was added for Katerina Izmailova and it is absent in Lady Macbeth...

Martin Pitchon....
There are many many Russian operas out there...Please change the subject...

I propose Rachmaninov....Aleko (the Gipsies) by Pushkin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> just Katerina with the scene of the policemen laughing untill they are called by a guy to inform them that a murder was commited at the Izmailovs...I think (if my memory is still working) the scene of the policement was added for Katerina Izmailova and it is absent in Lady Macbeth...


If I remember correctly, the scene with the policeman is also included in Lady Macbeth.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Even if it's not an opera, what about Songs and Dances of Death? I think Galina's not-so-beautiful voice and her interpretative (is there a word like that?) talents go well together.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Mussorgsky's songs*

are dark....My version is awful...Is it awful? Who knows. Moussorgsky is far from being my favourite composer...

- Boris
- Khovanshina
-The marriage
- The Sorotchisnki's fair
- Salammbô

Every opera was unfinisghed, grate moments sometimes but...The marriage is confusing...the music is no-music.

Martin
coming back later, I'm busy


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I think S&D of Death is so handsomely grim! A Finnish composer, Kalevi Aho, adapted it for the late Finnish bass, Martti Talvela, and it's very fine, too. The last song, where the Death promises to trample the dead so deep in the ground that they will never rise up again, is something spectacular! :trp:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrr.....in my version is a bass too. (shivers)

Let's speak about something else...What do you think of Prince Igor? I love this opera!

Martin


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

OK. Unfortunately the Polovetsian Dances are the only thing I remember from it... Must give it another try!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*kind of emergency!*

If you want buy the DVD, it's worth buying it, not the Gergiev, the old version.

You can buy the good one for 10 bucks.

http://www.amazon.com/Alexander-Bor...ef=sr_1_1?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1292394967&sr=1-1

You'll love it. The Polovtsain dances are for amateurs.....The whole opera is divine!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Vano Muradeli*

AS you may know I went twice to Russia, the first in 1970, I stayed 45 days. 
The second in 1971 for 30 days. I went almost every evening to the Bolshoi 
or the Mali teatr...and I saw a sovietic opera not bad, I was impressed... I 
remember the name: * The great friendship by Vano Muradeli*. He was a friend 
of Stalin...Well....I don't like to talk politics.

Some beautiful songs are there:














and some choirs:






I don't know how to get this opera, it seems impossible...

Bolshoie spaciba.

Martin

:tiphat:


----------



## Agatha (Nov 3, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> ...What do you think of Prince Igor? I love this opera!


I've been listening to Prince Igor (1990, Emil Tchakarov (conductor)) for more than a week, every day for few hours every day, love it, I almost cry at some moments.

The Polovtsain dances - the melody is catchy and apparently was copied by some other ... musicians (Iglesias?). One thing bothers me, it sounds very russian, or rather slavic to me. How come it is called Polovtsain dances? When I saw on youtube a clip of this part, I felt a dissonance between movements, costumes of the dancers and the music. Is it only me who feels this way? Was it Borodin who called it The Polovtsain dances?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, because the characters in that part of the opera were Polovtsians (or Cumans, the nomadic people of the steppes). The Russians called them Половцы (Polovtsi) simply meaning "blondes." So Borodin called the scene The Polovtsian Danses because the Polovtsians were dancing in it. It doesn't mean that his music for the scene shouldn't sound Russian. He was after all a Russian composer.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Polovtsian were Turkic people...a mixt of Turkish and Tartar. The opera is based on the anonymous poem (around 1245)

The Lay of the Host of Igor

_O Russian Land, you are already behind the hill! ! The night was long in falling. Slowly the light of the sunset faded and dark mist covered the plain. The nightingales fell quiet and the call of the ravens was heard. The men of Rus barred the great plains...»_

Around 1245. Igor lost the battle as shown in the opera, he went again and this time he lost...his life.
It is a wonderful Epic Poem...Much more than a simple opera as Alexander Nevsky was for Prokofiev.

Bye

Martin


----------



## Agatha (Nov 3, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Polovtsian were Turkic people...a mixt of Turkish and Tartar. The opera is based on the anonymous poem (around 1245)
> 
> The Lay of the Host of Igor
> 
> ...


About Polovtsian you are absolutely right! I am happened to be Tatar. I know folk melodies of these people from my childhood and was surprised not to hear them even remotely in Polovtsian dances. Very nice poem. Where did you get it? What books are you reading? You seems to be very educated person - my respect to you.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Dear Agatha*



> About Polovtsian you are absolutely right! I am happened to be Tatar. I know folk melodies of these people from my childhood and was surprised not to hear them even remotely in Polovtsian dances. Very nice poem. Where did you get it? What books are you reading? You seems to be very educated person - my respect to you.


I am in love with Russia and its culture. I read all Gogol, 95% of Pushkin, 45% of Dostoyevsky, 10% of Tchekhov and 0% of Tolstoi (LOL). I also read many books about R-K, Tchaikovsky, etc.
I also read the two poems: Prince Igor and Alexander Nevsky and many many Russian fairy tales, I went to Russia twice...the first time I stayed 45 days and the second one 30 days. I met Dmitri Shostakovich in Moscow and we had a cup of tea together and actually I'm learning Russian...I started 2 years ago alone and now with a Russian guy once a week. I love Russian opera and I have the most impressive collection I know of Russian opera...You can take a look at:

http://www3.bell.net/svp1/

I live in Canada and here Russian classical music and Russian opera are not popular.

A pleasure.

Martin


----------



## Agatha (Nov 3, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> You can take a look at:
> 
> http://www3.bell.net/svp1/


Thanks for sharing - very impressive!!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

> Thanks for sharing - very impressive!!


My goal is to share, *not* to impress.
But to share with interesting people...and with interested people who can express themselves non stop...I hate being the last to speak in many places...LOL

:tiphat:

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*I feel doomed*

each time I speak about Russian opera and let's say I show my collection I am the very last to speak...I feel depressed...Please speak!!!!!!!!!!! I know I have a big collection but I can still learn, I'm not dead!

Martin


----------



## Agatha (Nov 3, 2009)

Last year, in February, I was watching Closing Ceremony of Olympic Games and saw presentation from Russia. Among all things there was Guleghina singing an aria from Prince Igor. They brought her out on some sort of ladder. Whole setting was weird, nobody, at least among my friends, understood what she was singing and why. I thought what a horrible opera that must be. Then, recently, I saw your topics on russian opera and decided to give it another chance - Thanks God (i mean thanks to you) I can't stop listening to it. Every time I discover something new about it, it is amazing! 

I listened/watched Shostakovitch, Lady Macbeth ..., found that the video is distracting. I like Shostakovitch, I heard that, his music is as if somebody sneaked into your soul, and scared it to death! Maybe fear is our national trait.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Noch peried rozhdestvov: (R-K)














Onieguin: (Tchai)...and other





Tsar's bride (R-K)






Wonderful!

Russian opera is the very best...like black caviar!

Martin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Agatha said:


> I listened/watched Shostakovitch, Lady Macbeth ..., found that the video is distracting. I like Shostakovitch, I heard that, his music is as if somebody sneaked into your soul, and scared it to death! Maybe fear is our national trait.


I think that Lady Macbet of Mtsensk District (a.k.a., with some modifications, as Katerina Izmailova) is one of the very best 20th century operas. Like top 5. It is an amazing opera.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

зто правда

мартин


----------



## Agatha (Nov 3, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> зто правда
> 
> мартин


вам я верю


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Is there a good dvd (stage version) of Sadko? Imdb says there's an old movie.


I heard the Varangian Guest aria and fell in love. Such a beautiful piece!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Sieglinde said:


> Is there a good dvd (stage version) of Sadko? Imdb says there's an old movie.
> 
> I heard the Varangian Guest aria and fell in love. Such a beautiful piece!


This is the only one I know and own (it *is* a staged version):










I think it's OK, not outstanding.

I saw on Amazon that there are two others but I don't know them:



















The second one doesn't seem to be exactly the opera but rather a film with animation (?!?); they do say that it includes RK's score.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*in my humble opinion*

I have the first DVD: Gergiev...Gergiev is very personal, singers are poor...or unknown.

The second that I do not have is with Atlantov, a GREAT singer...I highly recommend this one.

The third is a lovely movie I have...a movie movie...not opera, in Russian with English subtitles if you need them.

Sadko is the very first opera by Rimsky...Not the very best.

Mlada and May night both in DVD are great!



















The Tsar's bride (a good version, the other one is not good) but B & W The voices are awesome.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Я ОЧЕНЬ ЛЮБЛЮ ЦАРСКУЮ НЕВЕСТУ !

мартин


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Omg*

I've just seen the other version again...not just Atlantov but Irina Arkhipova (the very best) ...it is warranty you'll fall in love with Sadko! That one is the best versions, not mine! I'm jealous!!!!!!!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

My Russian is not that good, I am learning it..I was just trying to impress you....LOL

Sincerely,


Martin


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Will check them out. I just hope the rest is as good as that bass aria (ok, I'm addicted to basses... )


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

A capella, one of the best....

Liubasha: looking for revenge.






Enjoy!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Tsarskaya Nevesta is a more mature opera than Sadko, his very first one.

Martin


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Just read all the replies on this thread and I miss the Opera of Operas: Tchaikovsky's Pique Dame (a.k.a Queen of Spades) under Valery Gergiev, Philips 1992. I also listened to other Пи́ковая дама performances, but this one is so electrifying extatic, that the rest looks, well, just like 'the rest'. I've got some trouble with just naming an opera without naming the interpretor. I've got both Gergiev & Lazarev on Prokofiev's 'Bethrothal in a monastery' and I'm favouring Lazarev for bringing out the burlesque interaction much more glowingly than the otherwise flaming angel with his magical thrilling hand: Valery Gergiev. 'Boris Godunov' I have in interpretations by Karajan (Rimsky's retouch), Gergiev (both 1869 & 1872 Versions) and Alexander Melik-Pashayev. All of them offering the best in their own ways. Claudio Abbado has made a gorgeous Khovantchina, but a real gem is the 1984 RCA recording of unknown Mussorgsky Choir Works with the LSO & LSO Chorus. Mostly I convert DVDs to CDs (wav.file/ mp3 in the car), because I do not need to see the stage time & time again.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

TxllxT said:


> Just read all the replies on this thread and I miss the Opera of Operas: Tchaikovsky's Pique Dame (a.k.a Queen of Spades) under Valery Gergiev, Philips 1992. I also listened to other Пи́ковая дама performances, but this one is so electrifying extatic, that the rest looks, well, just like 'the rest'. I've got some trouble with just naming an opera without naming the interpretor. I've got both Gergiev & Lazarev on Prokofiev's 'Bethrothal in a monastery' and I'm favouring Lazarev for bringing out the burlesque interaction much more glowingly than the otherwise flaming angel with his magical thrilling hand: Valery Gergiev. 'Boris Godunov' I have in interpretations by Karajan (Rimsky's retouch), Gergiev (both 1869 & 1872 Versions) and Alexander Melik-Pashayev. All of them offering the best in their own ways. Claudio Abbado has made a gorgeous Khovantchina, but a real gem is the 1984 RCA recording of unknown Mussorgsky Choir Works with the LSO & LSO Chorus. Mostly I convert DVDs to CDs (wav.file/ mp3 in the car), because I do not need to see the stage time & time again.


Good! It looks like you know a lot about operas on CD. Once we tackle the next project of establishing a list of most recommended CD versions, we'll need you!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I love so much Russian opera...with all my heart and even my kidneys...LOL

Martin


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

TxllxT said:


> Just read all the replies on this thread and I miss the Opera of Operas: Tchaikovsky's Pique Dame (a.k.a Queen of Spades) under Valery Gergiev, Philips 1992.


This is probably my favourite rendition of:

http://voxpage1.us/media/kelsey/05%20Track%205.mp3

(the forceful tops he has are just... phwroar!)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Operafocus said:


> This is probably my favourite rendition of:
> 
> http://voxpage1.us/media/kelsey/05%20Track%205.mp3
> 
> (the forceful tops he has are just... phwroar!)


I can't get the link to work. Could you try again?

Thanks


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

TRY THIS


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Operafocus said:


> TRY THIS


Beautiful, thank you


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Operafocus said:


> This is probably my favourite rendition of:
> 
> http://voxpage1.us/media/kelsey/05%20Track%205.mp3
> 
> (the forceful tops he has are just... phwroar!)


Your link didn't work.

Martin


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Your link didn't work.
> 
> Martin


Read the posts after that, Martin.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

It's also possible to copy the link and paste it into a new window...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Read the posts after that, Martin.


Thank you, Nat. I did and it worked. Nice.

Martin


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

For those fans of Shostakovich and The Nose, here's the composer himself listening to his opera during rehearsals of the in 1974, the conductor is Gennady Rozhdestvensky. This production was later recorded on LP (Melodiya) and now is available on CD.

























You know I don't like The Nose, but I nearly cried when I saw composer's reactions to his own composition !


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Il_Penseroso said:


> For those fans of Shostakovich and The Nose, here's the composer himself listening to his opera during rehearsals of the in 1975, the conductor is Gennady Rozhdestvensky. This production was later recorded on LP (Melodiya) and now is available on CD.


It was actually October 1974; Shostakovich would have been too ill to do anything like this in 1975 as he was, sadly, on his last legs.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> It was actually October 1974; Shostakovich would have been too ill to do anything like this in 1975 as he was, sadly, on his last legs.


You're right, it was the Melodiya LP which was released in 1975 ... post edited ...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't like the nose very much...

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Three that I like very much.


I couldn't see the other two. Could you "repost" them?

Thanks

Martin


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Ordered my first two Russian operas on CD.

Boris Godunov
Prince Igor


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Ordered my first two Russian operas on CD.
> 
> Boris Godunov
> Prince Igor


:tiphat:

Hope you enjoy them.

I don't know Prince Igor but I do have a _slight_ obsession with Boris. Have got six CDs (and haven't even started on the Rimsky-Korsakov & Shostakovich versions yet ) & three DVDs.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I listened to a good chunk of both on YouTube, and I loved them!

Boris Godunov conducted by Rostropovich on Erato
Prince Igor by Sofia Opera & Orchestra on Brilliant Classics.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> This is the one I've ordered, from the link you had provided. Is it good?


I found this on YouTube. I didn't care for it. Extremely dated and cheesy production. I like the modern DVD w/ Nadine Secunde, and the Rostropovich CD from the late 70s. But these are the Lady Macbeth versions.


----------



## Lucrezia (Nov 21, 2013)

starthrower said:


> Ordered my first two Russian operas on CD.
> 
> Boris Godunov
> Prince Igor


Congratulations!
Prince Igor has been my favouorite opera since I was a kid. Very impressive music and staging if you happen to see the Mariinsky theatre version.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have Prince Igor on the Brilliant Classics CD. Love it! The vocalists are fantastic! The next Russian opera I want to listen to is War and Peace, but I can't get the recording I want. It's an out of print CD on the Melodiya label.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

starthrower said:


> I have Prince Igor on the Brilliant Classics CD. Love it! The vocalists are fantastic! The next Russian opera I want to listen to is War and Peace, but I can't get the recording I want. It's an out of print CD on the Melodiya label.


I've got about 5x War and Peace on CD and I agree: the Melodiya interpretation is the best.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^
Do you have the Sofia Opera recording conducted by Raichev? I can get an affordable used copy of this.


----------



## operashoppejim (Aug 20, 2013)

This month in The Opera Shoppe the featured Heritage Series new releases are by great singers of Imperial Russia. Also there are several historical reissues of Russian operas in the Monthly Specials section. You may want to check it out. Put www.theoperashoppe.com in your address bar and it will take you there.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

sospiro said:


> I don't know Prince Igor


The famous part is the last 12mins or so of act 1 which include the No.12 Polovtsian Dances/Chorus and Slavoj dedam raven cha nas.
...partly saccharine sweet - mostly fire and brimstone 

My preferred recording...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

jhar26 said:


> Betrothal in a Monastery. It's Rossini like - but in 20th century musical language of course.


This is an awesome opera. I have this DVD and loved watching it. It is as rollickingly funny and boisterous as Barber of Seville, as you say Rossini-like. Highly recommended!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Couac Addict said:


> The famous part is the last 12mins or so of act 1 which include the No.12 Polovtsian Dances/Chorus and Slavoj dedam raven cha nas.
> ...partly saccharine sweet - mostly fire and brimstone
> 
> My preferred recording...


Glad to hear it. I just ordered a copy of this one for $9 shipped. It was this or Tchakarov for similar price. I sort of tossed the dice. But I understand this one has original parts from before Rimsky modified it. Rimsky is fine for Rimsky, but I prefer to avoid Rimsky's editing of other's works, notwithstanding how well intentioned it may have been.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

*Anton Rubinstein* _The Demon_ - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Demon_(opera)


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

*Mussorgsky* - Khovanschina _(2012 Mariinsky renewed 1990s version of 1960 production)_


----------



## Autumn Leaves (Jan 3, 2014)

_The Tale of Tsar Saltan_ is getting finally released on Mariinsky Label and is now available for preorder. I highly recommend it; I have been at two of the performances that were recorded for this DVD. The production is absolutely gorgeous, it's like Palekh miniatures or Vasnetsov's fantasy paintings coming to life - one of my favorite opera productions ever!

It boasts a brilliant ensemble of the Mariinsky's singers, including Albina Shagimuratova as the Swan Princess. I would also highlight Irina Churilova as the Tsarina, Mikhail Vekua as Gvidon (although he's more of a Heldentenor than a lyrical one, his strong voice and boyish manner make him excellent for the part), Vassily Gorshkov as Old Grandpa, Denis Begansky as the Clown, Elena Vitman as Babarikha, and my favorite Edward Tsanga, God rest his soul, as Saltan.









https://mariinskylabel.com/collecti...v-the-tale-of-tsar-saltan?variant=41766884874

The photos of the production can be found on its page from the Mariinsky's site: https://www.mariinsky.ru/en/playbill/repertoire/opera/saltan


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have recently been listening to Shostakovich's Lady Macbeth. Really takes you by the ears. It's the one Stalin walked out of and denounced as degenerate. That's right, the man who murdered 35 million people called it degenerate!


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

DavidA said:


> the man who murdered 35 million


why not 350 billion since your into exaggeration so much?


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

Sadly, Hvorostovsky died a few days ago from a lung cancer


----------

